# Suggestions for lighting on a 46 bowfront



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

Could I get some suggestions and recommendations on a LED fixture?

I have a 46 gallon bowfront that is 36" long, by 17" wide, by 18" deep. I would like to replace the fluorescent light with an LED fixture.
The tank is set up with aragonite as the substrate and some lace rock. At the moment, I have two zebra loaches (botia striata), but will be stocking with either labs and/or peacocks. I am toying with the idea of adding a little moss and/or a low light plant, but I do not want to base my lighting choice on that.

My initial criteria is:
- mainly considering a 36" fixture, but would consider a 24 or 30 if recommended
- I am leaning towards 10k lighting as opposed to 6500k lighting. thoughts on this?
- it would be nice to have a timer as part of the package that ramps up and ramps down
- I do like the idea of some of the fixtures that have pre-programmed sunrise, midday, sunset, and moonlighting lighting modes
- I would like to be able to set the cycle so that it comes on at say 4pm, hits the high daylight cycle around 6-7pm and then winds down around 9pm.

Some of the fixtures that have peaked my interest are the Aquatic Life Edge, the Current USA Orbit Marine, and the Finnex 24/7. The one thing that concerns me about the Finnex 24/7 is that it does not appear that I can control the length of the cycle. It looks like it starts the cycle at 3am and finishes at 12am.

Some of the specs are below.

*Aquatic Life Edge 36*
(21) 6K White, (21) 9K White, (24) 10K White, (7) Blue, (11) Red, (3) Blue Lunar LEDs
3-Channel Timer 
Sunrise + Sunset Functions

*Finnex Planted+ 24/7 36*
Fully Automated Aquarium LED Fixture w/ Controller
Hands Free: Simulating Fire Red Sunrise to Blue Starry Night
36": 72 x 7000k, 36 x RGB LEDs

*Current USA Orbit Marine 36*
combination of 8,000K/12,000K white along with 445nm/460nm actinic blue
gradual sunrise, sunset and customized moonlight. 
ramp timer and wireless remote

Thanks
Bombay


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't have a lot of experience with LED's. Just bought my first fixture, it's an 18". But like you, I am a fan of the 10,000K over the 6500K.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

rgr4475:
Thanks for the input. What fixture did you end up with?

BTW - it is not that I prefer 10,000 over 6500, it is that I have a fear of ending up with a fixture that makes the tank look yellowish. Maybe that is not an issue with LED fixtures and the ability to customize, mix, and dim the LED settings on some of the new fixtures. That is where I am looking for input from those with experience with any of the fixtures mentioned and recommendations on other fixtures.


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

Since I cannot edit the original post, I am updating my criteria and list here.

My initial criteria is:
- mainly considering a 36" fixture, but would consider a 24 or 30 if recommended
- I am leaning towards 10k lighting as opposed to 6500k lighting. I do not want to end up with a yellowish tank. Maybe my fears are unwarranted. thoughts on this?
- it would be nice to have a timer as part of the package that ramps up and ramps down
- I do like the idea of some of the fixtures that have pre-programmed sunrise, midday, sunset, and moonlighting lighting modes
- I would like to be able to set the cycle so that it comes on at say 4pm, hits the high daylight cycle around 6-7pm and then winds down around 9pm.
- being able to adjust the overall intensity of the output would also be good.

Some of the fixtures that have peaked my interest are the Aquatic Life Edge, the Current USA Orbit Marine, and the Finnex 24/7. The one thing that concerns me about the Finnex 24/7 is that it does not appear that I can control the length of the cycle. It looks like it starts the cycle at 3am and finishes at 12am.

Some of the specs are below.

Aquatic Life Edge 36
(21) 6K White, (21) 9K White, (24) 10K White, (7) Blue, (11) Red, (3) Blue Lunar LEDs
3-Channel Timer 
Sunrise + Sunset Functions

Finnex Planted+ 24/7 36
Fully Automated Aquarium LED Fixture w/ Controller
Hands Free: Simulating Fire Red Sunrise to Blue Starry Night
36": 72 x 7000k, 36 x RGB LEDs

Current USA Orbit Marine 36
combination of 8,000K/12,000K white along with 445nm/460nm actinic blue
gradual sunrise, sunset and customized moonlight. 
ramp timer and wireless remote

Current Satellite Freshwater +
72 White/36 RGB
Super bright 6500K White LEDs are paired with full-spectrum RGB LEDs 
1500 lumens

Current Satellite Freshwater + PRO
30-6500K/14-RGBW, 44 LEDs total
6,500K white LEDs combined with RGB (red, green, blue)


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I went with this no name brand from eBay. It was just for a grow out tank so I was looking for something economical. So at $25.14 shipped, I thought I would try it out and am very happy with it. Has a moonlight feature too but I don't use it. The cell photo kind of gives it a washed out look, but it's very nice in person.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/18-24-LED-Light ... 3cf4f73324


----------



## Bombay (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info and link. They do not have a 36", but I do see that have many other items that I might be interested in...like the UV sterlizers.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've ordered from that seller many times and they have been excellent thus far. They ship everything out pretty quick.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

And there are other similar light fixtures in a 36 if you search around.


----------

